# 1987 chevy k-20 4x4 4-sale 45,000 orig. miles make offer!



## 4theroc (Jan 28, 2007)

Okay guys first ill put up pics sunday afternoon. Second the color is white, 16 inch tires, heavy duty suspension, 4x4. It was an ex community college truck so it sat pretty much its whole life. No power windows or ac. Has a fuel injected 350 v8 and a turbo 400 trans. All original bed has some dents, cab is in great shape. needs brake work runs asking excellent. $3850
Make an offer
im in Richmond Va. 804-615-3699


----------

